# The cycle show, itv4 tonight, has someone you'll know on it



## gb155 (3 Sep 2012)

Me 

Hope you can tune in, 8pm for my 3 minutes on the show


----------



## defy-one (3 Sep 2012)

3 minutes of fame mate :-)


----------



## Rob3rt (3 Sep 2012)

Ah this one of the top secret's you were telling me about?

I will watch it on catch up tomorrow!


----------



## Drago (3 Sep 2012)

I'll be watching! What will you be talking about feller?


----------



## Rob3rt (3 Sep 2012)

Drago said:


> I'll be watching! What will you be talking about feller?


 
I'd guess his massive weight loss, he dropped like 30 stone  Click the link to his blog in his forum signature.


----------



## Chris-H (3 Sep 2012)

I'll be watching mate,did'nt even know it was on until this thread 
How long has the programme been running?


----------



## Sandra6 (3 Sep 2012)

Whenever it's on I always say to Mr6 they should get some of you lot on to liven it up. 
Obviously they were listening in. 
I'll be watching!


----------



## Drago (3 Sep 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> I'd guess his massive weight loss, he dropped like 30 stone  Click the link to his blog in his forum signature.


Fair play. That must've been one helluva dump!


----------



## ColinJ (3 Sep 2012)

I'll watch it on ITV Player since I can't receive ITV4 on our crappy local 'Freeview Lite' service!


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (3 Sep 2012)

I will be watching


----------



## ianrauk (3 Sep 2012)

I hope you are near the beginning of the show so I can turn over to something better afterwards.


----------



## Rob3rt (3 Sep 2012)

Watch it on +1 so all those who suffer the show can tell you how far in Gaz comes on, then you can turn on just for that bit 1 hour later  Or watch online the next day.


----------



## Melonfish (3 Sep 2012)

already on record so i'll give it a watch later mucka!
did you do the sprint challenge?


----------



## potsy (3 Sep 2012)

Just when you thought it couldn't get any worse


----------



## phil_hg_uk (3 Sep 2012)

potsy said:


> Just when you thought it couldn't get any worse


 
Your not on it are you potsy


----------



## gb155 (3 Sep 2012)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Your not on it are you potsy


Pots just got owned


----------



## gb155 (3 Sep 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> Ah this one of the top secret's you were telling me about?
> 
> I will watch it on catch up tomorrow!


No, this is not that but something else


----------



## cyberknight (3 Sep 2012)

Sweet GB !!
Will sky + it and watch at some point, wife and kids tv get priority here


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (3 Sep 2012)

Sky plussing it already. Intrigued. :-)


----------



## gb155 (3 Sep 2012)

cyberknight said:


> Sweet GB !!
> Will sky + it and watch at some point, wife and kids tv get priority here


Fiiiiiight


----------



## potsy (3 Sep 2012)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Your not on it are you potsy


I'm standing in for Gaz's 'before' picture


----------



## Andrew_Culture (3 Sep 2012)

Mother in law is talking over the telly,I hope you have a commanding voice.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (3 Sep 2012)

Have you been on yet?


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (3 Sep 2012)

Just heard the nice man say that you'll be on after the break


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (3 Sep 2012)

Gaz is on


----------



## fossyant (3 Sep 2012)

Flippin ITVplayer, paused just as it started, then came on as Gaz finished. Argh. Will catch up.


----------



## Peteaud (3 Sep 2012)

Nice one.


----------



## Theseus (3 Sep 2012)

13 stone!!!!! You need to put a bit of meat on like the rest of us.... 

Well done.


ETA: Did you get to chat with Mark. I met him at the Pedal on Parliament. A really pleasant person.


----------



## skudupnorth (3 Sep 2012)

Top stuff,well done !!!!


----------



## cyberknight (3 Sep 2012)

gb155 said:


> Fiiiiiight








allows me to ...


----------



## SomethingLikeThat (3 Sep 2012)

fossyant said:


> Flippin ITVplayer, paused just as it started, then came on as Gaz finished. Argh. Will catch up.


Yeah it's not too reliable for me either.


----------



## helston90 (3 Sep 2012)

Always sky+ the programme- skip through the bits I have no real interest in. 
Nice work though on the achievement and being on the box!
Curious to know how much the presenters bike service cost him? I noticed he didn't mention the bill- just how pleased he was with it!


----------



## smokeysmoo (3 Sep 2012)

helston90 said:


> Curious to know how much the presenters bike service cost him? I noticed he didn't mention the bill- just how pleased he was with it!


Probably sweet FA, perk of the job so it is 

Nice one Gaz. What's with the mohawk man? I thought you were an Armstrong fanboy, not a Beckham fanboy, and where was my bike?


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Sep 2012)

Gaz, well done mate. Very natural in front of the camera.


----------



## DCLane (4 Sep 2012)

Gaz did well - clearly edited though.

Jill Douglas seemed to have been brought in to add presenter experience. Her piece was good.

Anna Glowinski just seems to be struggling - she's got the interest in the subject, but needs to prepare better imo


----------



## StuAff (4 Sep 2012)

Watching it now, Gaz's bit just finished. Well done!!!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (4 Sep 2012)

Brilliant stuff, clearly one of the best guests so far


----------



## gb155 (4 Sep 2012)

DCLane said:


> Gaz did well - clearly edited though.
> 
> Jill Douglas seemed to have been brought in to add presenter experience. Her piece was good.
> 
> Anna Glowinski just seems to be struggling - she's got the interest in the subject, but needs to prepare better imo


My interview wasn't actually edited tbh


----------



## gb155 (4 Sep 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Brilliant stuff, clearly one of the best guests so far


Haha too kind


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (4 Sep 2012)

Wow, an impressive achievement!! As they say in the world of football- "Take a bow son".


----------



## Andrew_P (4 Sep 2012)

Very composed in front of Camera more relaxed than some of the other guests have been. Well done!


----------



## albion (4 Sep 2012)

For a second I thought it was the guy in the background wearing his favourite leather jacket.


----------



## Davehateshills (4 Sep 2012)

Well done Gaz, You should have been on the rollers at the end showing the pro's how its done.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Sep 2012)

Yes, you came across well Gaz, and hopefully your appearance will encourage other people to take up cycling to lose weight rather than turning to surgery!


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (4 Sep 2012)

Epic results Gaz and inspirational, you came across really well on tele. You put in the hard work, effort and did not cheat your way to the results.
I know your a fanboy but you should drop cheater Lance and get a jersey printed with "I have met my hero, I am him" printed on it. You should be damn proud and only need to look in the mirror for an inspirational figure imho.
Nice one


----------



## captain nemo1701 (4 Sep 2012)

gb155 said:


> Me
> 
> Hope you can tune in, 8pm for my 3 minutes on the show


 
I saw it and was very impressed - 13 stone. And to think I worry about a few pounds on the waistline.

I've been trying to get a mate of mine who tips the scales at over 20 stones (nowhere near the situation that you were in) to read your blog for inspiration. A few years ago, he woke up one morning blind in one eye. His retina went due to high blood pressure, stress and being overweight. But he's so defensive about it and wouldn't even read the article about you in my cycling mag. His ex-girlfriend always whispers to me out in public that he'll be dead of a heart attack soon. I'm trying to get him back on his bike, which, last time I saw it was quietly rusting away in the garden and actually had a shrub growing up through it


----------



## gb155 (5 Sep 2012)

captain nemo1701 said:


> I saw it and was very impressed - 13 stone. And to think I worry about a few pounds on the waistline.
> 
> I've been trying to get a mate of mine who tips the scales at over 20 stones (nowhere near the situation that you were in) to read your blog for inspiration. A few years ago, he woke up one morning blind in one eye. His retina went due to high blood pressure, stress and being overweight. But he's so defensive about it and wouldn't even read the article about you in my cycling mag. His ex-girlfriend always whispers to me out in public that he'll be dead of a heart attack soon. I'm trying to get him back on his bike, which, last time I saw it was quietly rusting away in the garden and actually had a shrub growing up through it


His story reminds me of me tbh 

He needs to wake up to the situation himself otherwise it won't work 

I was lucky in the fact I caught it just in time, I hope your mate is too


----------



## defy-one (5 Sep 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Brilliant stuff, clearly one of the best guests so far



I watched it last night. Have to disagree with Andrew 
That was reality and motivation for anyone watching. It makes me think "if Gaz can do it,then so can i"


----------



## compo (9 Sep 2012)

I missed the original but my wife just called me in to see the interview on the repeat. She is most impressed by Gaz and has had a little boost to her motivation. You see, my wife, bless her, is a tad under 5 feet tall and weighs in at about 20 stone. She has recently started going to Slimming World and has lost 3.5lbs in a fortnight. Not spectacular but it's half a stone a month if she keeps it up. She is walking more, which is good for her and her little dog so that will help her. She hopes to get on a bike eventually. We have a small wheeled bike but it's pretty crap and hardly worth doing up, and anyway, I don't see why she shouldn't have a decent one. She has a problem getting her leg through the frame so one of those ladies bikes with a single front tube would suit her.

So, well done Gaz and thanks for your unwitting help to my wife!


----------



## Sara_H (9 Sep 2012)

Can anyone link to this on youtube or some such, I missed it.


----------



## redcard (9 Sep 2012)

Sara_H said:


> Can anyone link to this on youtube or some such, I missed it.


 
http://www.itv.com/itvplayer/video/?Filter=324335


----------



## Sara_H (9 Sep 2012)

redcard said:


> http://www.itv.com/itvplayer/video/?Filter=324335


 Thanks for the link - does anyone know how many minutes in it is?


----------



## Norm (9 Sep 2012)

Sara_H said:


> Thanks for the link - does anyone know how many minutes in it is?


It was about 40 mins into the broadcast version, first item after the ad break. I'll see if I can find it on the ITV Player.

_Edited to add_ starts at 28:38


----------



## Sara_H (9 Sep 2012)

Thanks for that - my laptop doesn't like iplayer much - just atchin Mark Beuamont but its breaking up every second or two


----------



## marshmella (9 Sep 2012)

Watched it today, after recording it on Monday, liked the interview, but as my wife and kids said wished it had been on a bit longer.


----------



## gb155 (18 Sep 2012)

Sara_H said:


> Thanks for that - my laptop doesn't like iplayer much - just atchin Mark Beuamont but its breaking up every second or two


My interview is now on you tube0)


----------



## Arjimlad (19 Sep 2012)

I watched this the other night and as I bounced up & down on the sofa pointing at the telly, explaining to my wife that I had read your blog & that you posted on Cyclechat, she put down her Sudoku & paid attention to the show.

We both thought you came over brilliantly - and I am sure you will have helped loads more people watching realise that weight loss effort is not futile. 

Who's next from CC ?


----------



## Davidc (19 Sep 2012)

ColinJ said:


> I'll watch it on ITV Player since I can't receive ITV4 on our crappy local 'Freeview Lite' service!


Time you put Freesat in then! Plenty of time before TdF 2013!

Just came across this thread, I watched the show last Sunday from the recording. Not too impressed by the programme generally but hope it'll improve.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Sep 2012)

Davidc said:


> Time you put Freesat in then! Plenty of time before TdF 2013!


The telephone exchange a few hundred metres from me is being upgraded to superfast broadband in December, so I'm hoping that the Internet will soon become the media delivery system of choice.

Having said that - ITV's servers seem unable to cope with even the current demand in the evenings. ITV Player works fairly reliably here during the day but becomes virtually unusable in the evenings. (Buffering for 1-2 seconds every 3-4 seconds!)


----------



## fossyant (19 Sep 2012)

That buffering caused me to miss Gaz's interview on live TV over the net - managed OK on catch up. ITV, sort out ITV player !


----------



## Davidc (19 Sep 2012)

ColinJ said:


> The telephone exchange a few hundred metres from me is being upgraded to superfast broadband in December, so I'm hoping that the Internet will soon become the media delivery system of choice.
> 
> Having said that - ITV's servers seem unable to cope with even the current demand in the evenings. ITV Player works fairly reliably here during the day but becomes virtually unusable in the evenings. (Buffering for 1-2 seconds every 3-4 seconds!)


 
For a long time to come online TV won't be able to provide for highly popular live TV. In the meantime a dish and LNB can be had for about £25 and a cheap Freesat box for under £30 from Argos. My dish and quad LNB was £30 including a satfinder signal meter, bought on Ebay, and we have one of the earlier Bush boxes in the kitchen which was £25 from Argos. We do have a more upmarket device in the living room, with Freesat+, but the cheap Bush is fine for SD TV.

The incentive here was probably greater than yours as our terrestrial TV reception is wrecked by a row of trees, digital (freeview) is not much better than analogue was in being frequently unwatchable. I'd recommend Freesat as a very good system free of Sky subscriptions for anyone who doesn't get a good Freeview service or only gets the basic version. Doesn't have Dave though, much to my brother's disgust.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Sep 2012)

Davidc said:


> For a long time to come online TV won't be able to provide for highly popular live TV. In the meantime a dish and LNB can be had for about £25 and a cheap Freesat box for under £30 from Argos. My dish and quad LNB was £30 including a satfinder signal meter, bought on Ebay, and we have one of the earlier Bush boxes in the kitchen which was £25 from Argos. We do have a more upmarket device in the living room, with Freesat+, but the cheap Bush is fine for SD TV.
> 
> The incentive here was probably greater than yours as our terrestrial TV reception is wrecked by a row of trees, digital (freeview) is not much better than analogue was in being frequently unwatchable. I'd recommend Freesat as a very good system free of Sky subscriptions for anyone who doesn't get a good Freeview service or only gets the basic version. Doesn't have Dave though, much to my brother's disgust.


Well, we do only get 'Freeview Lite' here, but at least I get perfect reception. I have a decent dual-channel Freeview recorder so I don't feel like splashing out on more kit even if it is cheap. (I'd also have to pay someone to put the dish up because I don't like ladders - especially since my brother-in-law fell off one and as a result needed a hip replacement! ) 

'User' suggested filmon for watching other TV channels online and it seems to be pretty good.


----------



## Davidc (20 Sep 2012)

Just one point Colin - dishes work perfectly well from ground level upwards provided they have a clear view of the satellite.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Sep 2012)

Davidc said:


> Just one point Colin - dishes work perfectly well from ground level upwards provided they have a clear view of the satellite.


I live on a little cobbled backstreet - think Coronation Street - so no front garden. A dish near ground level would be regularly 'realigned' by passing kids!


----------

